

Does anyone know how to do js background effects? - northband

Like you see on Google sometimes - such as when they did the Game of Life in the background.<p>I am building a super generic B&#38;W webpage and want some 8-bit looking randomized subtle color changes in the background but have no idea on where to start.<p>Any tips appreciated.
======
rachelbythebay
Here, look at something horrible I did just to see if it could be done. It
runs in the background, both in the "continuous calculation" sense, and that
it's actually _behind_ the words on the page via z-index.

<https://rachelbythebay.com/fun/sier/>

~~~
northband
Cool - could that be done in squares and randomly across the page? I'm going
to build a concert/fan site/photo/blog and its going to be very generic.
Having a very subtle background pixilate may be a cool look.

~~~
rachelbythebay
Like this? I got bored and whipped one up for you:
<https://rachelbythebay.com/fun/square/>

Twiddle the knobs at the top to adjust things. Go here to contact me later, or
to send a few bucks my way as a reward: <https://rachelbythebay.com/contact/>
... thanks!

~~~
northband
Thanks dude! I'll adjust as needed - but this is what I was looking for.
Kicked you down a few bucks for a few beers.

